# No internet access for FreeBSD 10



## micski (Apr 18, 2014)

I wanted to test the newer FreeBSD 10. I therefore booted up my perfectly working FreeBSD 9, started up VirtualBox and installed a virtual instance of FreeBSD 10. It was up and running right away - and had access to the internet.

A couple of weeks went by - and I wanted to continue testing. However, the party was over. There was no longer access to the internet. I tried to change the network adapter in VirtualBox between the default NAT, which worked before, and the bridged adapter. With the default NAT adapter, a ping to Google's DNS 8.8.8.8 gave no reply. With the bridged adapter, a reply was recieved.

The host has full access to the internet - and work perfectly fine. How would I approach this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2014)

Please show the guest's /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## micski (Apr 21, 2014)

I would have attached the configuration. However, as there is no internet access, it is not easy to transfer these. I am not sure, if the shared folders between the host and the guest work for the FreeBSD operating system. I will look into it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

The important part are the network settings, for example:
/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_em0="SYNCDHCP"
```
The network settings in /etc/rc.conf must match the card chosen in the VirtualBox Settings/Network/Advanced screen.  That would be the Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM) for this example.


----------

